# GRF members in Massachusetts



## jweisman54

I was hoping to possibly get as many forum members and their goldens together who live in Mass.

It would be fun to get our pups/dogs together to meet and play.

Please post if you would be interested.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I would be interested- I think some of the difficulty will be finding a good place to meet where no one has to drive an incredibly long way.


----------



## jweisman54

This is true too.

Anyone else out there interested?


----------



## Sosoprano

I am! But I'm northwest of Boston :/


----------



## BriGuy

I would be. 

Cookie and I usually hang out at Hale Reservation or Lowell Woods in Westwood, or one of the Trustees of Reservation properties like Rocky Woods, or Rocky Narrows in Sherborn. 

I have family that I visit in Medford too, so I could attend something in that area as well.

Brian and Cookie


----------



## jweisman54

Westwood works for me.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I know there are places near me where it is legal to take your dogs off leash- Some have time of day limits, the other is usually very busy.


----------



## Laura Way

I live down in CT but would be willing to meet-up with everyone too depending on where in Mass. I live down by the Long Island Sound. Keep me posted please. 

Laura


----------



## BriGuy

Perhaps we can throw out some suggestions for a location. I don't know of any dog park type areas around me (by this I mean fenced in). The places I mentioned before are mostly trails. 

Hale Reservation in Westwood has some good open fields, but unfortunately they are closed to dogs until next fall.

There is a nice meadow at Rocky Narrows in Sherborn, but I had to leave there running last Saturday because of the mosquitoes! :yuck: 

I'm sure there are lots more places, but I rarely venture far from my house.  

Brian and Cookie


----------



## jweisman54

Yes we need to come up with some place that is fenced in.


----------



## Milo's Mom

*South Shore MA options...*

I was at Bare Cove Park in Hingham last night and it was great. 

Town of Hingham Massachusetts - Town Government & Services: Bare Cove Park

It's not fenced in, but Milo had a blast. We'll def be heading there again!


----------



## jweisman54

That looks great. Do you want to meet up sometime?

Joyce


----------



## Blondie

Hingham is a wonderful place. My DH is from Scituate.


----------



## Milo's Mom

jweisman54 said:


> That looks great. Do you want to meet up sometime?
> 
> Joyce


 
For sure, Milo would love a playdate! I am out of town next week but the week of the 25th is looking promising!  Let me know what would work for you!


----------



## Lucky Cooper

Hi Everyone!

Im live north of Boston and would love to try and meet up with others! My pup Lucky is 11 weeks old today. I haven't been able to bring him around other dogs becasue I don't know anyone else who has a dog. We are starting puppy training this week.

If there is a scheduled pay date, I would love to join in too!


----------



## Candyjanney

I might be interested! Fresh Pond in Cambridge is right at the end of my street!


----------



## Goldengal9

I was surprised to see my town (Hingham) mentioned here! I know it was awhike ago but How did your get together go?


----------



## JadasMom

I am hoping to get this thread alive again! I live in the next town over from Hingham and would love to meet up for a playdate this summer. I get my puppy the week of July4th so maybe we could plan a playdate in early August if anyone is interested? There are quite a few wonderful places in our area, Bare Cove, Stodder's Neck, Wompatuck, Webb Park.


----------



## Sosoprano

I’d definitely be up for it! I love northwest of Boston, but would be happy to travel a bit for a puppy playdate.


----------



## JadasMom

Great! I will revisit this thread when the time gets closer!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

Hi- I live in Arlington and would be up for a playdate, but we we will be gone most of July and August. If this works, maybe we could have another get together in the fall.


----------



## JadasMom

Eleanor's Mom said:


> Hi- I live in Arlington and would be up for a playdate, but we we will be gone most of July and August. If this works, maybe we could have another get together in the fall.


Yes the fall would be great!


----------



## LC1967

We live in Douglas.(central mass). There are a lot of places to take dogs in this area with lakes and trails and open fields to play. My golden Ruby is 2 and she loves being off leash and playing with other dogs.The fall is better as most of these places don't allow dogs on the beach and there are less people in the off season. Douglas State Forest is great and many regulars meet up there with their dogs. We are careful during hunting season, however, there is no hunting on Sundays in Massachusetts. We would love to organize a play group in the fall.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lucky Cooper

I would love to get together this fall for a play date. I don't know many other dogs so I know Lucky would love it!


----------



## CnCFusion

I'd like to bump up this thread since the warm weather is coming... any GR playdates coming up?


----------

